# Sandy Bridge and HM55 Express on a laptop



## scarymover

Hello,

First of all i'd like to introduce myself.
I'm working for a great GSM operator in Belgium and since a lot of time many years for my personal experience I'm working in mounting computer / installing computer / ...
I've just bought a new laptop (not received yet) for a simple reason, the upgrade capabilities are really impressive following my experience.

I'd like also to present my excuses for my poor english but I think i'm not so bad 

So ... I'm here to find a lot of people ready to help and if it's possible it will be with pleasure for me to help other forum user.

*But at this time I have a question:*
- As already said i've bought a Lenovo laptop (first price) without OS containing a P6100 CPU.

After some research it's clear that there will be no problem to upgrade the CPU in the future -> the capacity of upgrade is really brillant.

I've search deeper in order to be sure at which level this upgrade can be DONE.
I've so checked on the Intel website to get all the information regarding the new Sandy Bridge CPU.
Following the Intel Website a sandy bridge (i.e: i3-2310M or i7-2720) is not compatible with the HM55 express...) anyway I decide to some other research and I'm pretty sure that i've found a computer with a Sandy Bridge using the HM55 express...

Also, I don't know exactly the motherboard type for the Lenovo laptop, but what I can say is: the P6100 CPU is using the PGA988 socket.
The PGA988 is compatible with actual Arrandale CPU (i7-620M for example).

The Sandy Bridge is using the Socket type : PPGA988...

I've found no information about the difference between the PPGA988 and the PGA988.

*Questions:*

- Does a Sandy Bridge can be compatible with the HM55-express (seems to not be the case) but Intel should sell other chipset so I can understand the incompatibility ...
- What's the difference between PPGA-988 and PGA-988?

*Certitude:*
- The complete i3-5-7 processor not sandy bridge seem to be compatible.

I hope that someone of you has an answer to provide 

Also this is not particulary urgent 

Kr,

Scarymover


----------



## scarymover

Here is an example of a Laptop with intel HM55 and i3-23xx...

http://www.wiredsystems.com/store/s...-30ghz-3mb-cache-with-free-dos-o-s-black.html

Seen on antoher source, this is a HM65 chip .....


----------



## jonnyp11

sandy bridge uses a different socket than the others, and idk about the mobile chipsets and all, but that link you put is most likely a typo or scam if intel said they are incompatible, like you said they are incompatible so the h55 or whatever would be for the i's followed by a # in the hundreds, not any of the 2k's


----------



## scarymover

Thank you Jonnyp11,

The difference between an i-XXX and a sandy bridge isn't clearly enormous I guess...

I've a port express so I can imagine to couple a i-XXX to another graphic card ?
Do you think it's possible ?

To be honest this computer will be used for audio/video play-back, internet and sometimes video editing and image editing ... So I think the main aspect i've to check if the CPU power ...

Tell me if i'm wrong ..


----------



## jonnyp11

any i series will be fine, the igpu in the i's is more than powerfull enough for any videos, and the diff from the XXX's to the sandies (XXXX's) isn't very noticeable, they are both beyond powerfull and will own everything


----------

